# keto diet



## lynnie2 (Sep 28, 2019)

is the keto diet any good for diabetics


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 16, 2020)

I was pre diabetic in 2014 and I lost three stone on the Keto diet and BG came down 3.6 at its lowest. It worked for me took about a week for food cravings to go - I stopped eating bread cakes biscuits etc but still ate some potato. Life and circumstances have intervened and I need to go back on it

tirnanog


----------



## RavingFan (Feb 18, 2020)

Keto and Intermittent Fasting requires strict Discipline. Unfortunately not many GP's are on board with it.

My Hba1c was 106!! but I managed to bring it down to 48 in a year by doing Keto (or a version of it).
However, a few years on and it has crept back up to 100 so I am back on Keto. Once you get into the rhythm it is great. You dont even feel hungry and are really only eating for nutrition. The Dr Berg Youtube videos helped me in practical ways.  The Dr Jason Fung ones were useful for understanding how it works.

I really wish I could find more people doing Keto and set up a support group. I am in London.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2020)

I am not sure what the Keto diet is - unlike Atkins where everything is laid out, and a process described, Keto seems very vague.
Eating a low carb diet is the key to controlling blood glucose for many type twos if they are lucky, and it suits some type ones as well.
My way of eating is a permanent change, and it seems to mean that I will not be straying up into prediabetic levels - which is great. With the concept of breakfast being steak and mushrooms or eggs and whatever, there is no sort of temptation from a bowl of processed grain.
There are loads of ideas for low carb eating on the forum.


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 18, 2020)

RavingFan said:


> Keto and Intermittent Fasting requires strict Discipline. Unfortunately not many GP's are on board with it.
> 
> My Hba1c was 106!! but I managed to bring it down to 48 in a year by doing Keto (or a version of it).
> However, a few years on and it has crept back up to 100 so I am back on Keto. Once you get into the rhythm it is great. You dont even feel hungry and are really only eating for nutrition. The Dr Berg Youtube videos helped me in practical ways.  The Dr Jason Fung ones were useful for understanding how it works.
> ...


Raving Fan nice to meet you. I have tried low fat diets etc over the years and I remember my mother eating empty puff ball energy rolls and not loosing any weight at all. The ketogenic diet work for me so I wish you luck.


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 18, 2020)

Drummer said:


> I am not sure what the Keto diet is - unlike Atkins where everything is laid out, and a process described, Keto seems very vague.
> Eating a low carb diet is the key to controlling blood glucose for many type twos if they are lucky, and it suits some type ones as well.
> My way of eating is a permanent change, and it seems to mean that I will not be straying up into prediabetic levels - which is great. With the concept of breakfast being steak and mushrooms or eggs and whatever, there is no sort of temptation from a bowl of processed grain.
> There are loads of ideas for low carb eating on the forum.


I did not find ketogenic diet vague at all I followed  Dr Michael Mosley books I find a set menu too restrictive I made my own meals up with no carbs. Tirnanog


----------



## Drummer (Feb 18, 2020)

is the 'rule' to maintain ketosis or to eat under 30 gm of carbs a day? Are there varying methods to induce ketosis in people with low medium or high resistance? Are there lists of foods which are unlikely to cause problems? Is it an ongoing process with steps to follow as things improve? Do you fine tune the Keto diet to be exactly right for keeping blood glucose under the level an individual aims for?


----------



## ColinUK (Feb 19, 2020)

There are tonnes of YouTube videos out there explaining keto and the difference between that and low carb. Some go through the science in great detail whole others skim the surface. 
Personally I find those by Thomas DeLauer the most informative.


----------



## Tirnanog (Feb 19, 2020)

I think Benny G has explained it very well and if you read the books or check on line there is plenty of information out there. When you get into kenos is and burn fat rather than glucose you don’t have to count calories if you stick to the recommended foods.
Tirnanog


----------



## Drummer (Feb 19, 2020)

I begin to see where it is coming from - but having done Atkins for some decades, I know that some people can happily maintain Ketosis on 90 gm of carbs a day, the regular exercisers. 
Some people who are very resistant to ketosis need to do what Dr Atkins described as a fat fast - for which he gave instructions for a severe and a less severe method.
The Keto diet seems to be reinventing the wheel as something simpler and possibly less efficient, as the Atkins way of eating seems to be ketosis with ball bearings when compared to Keto. I am sure Keto works, but there is no fine tuning or personalised level of carb intake.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2020)

Tirnanog said:


> I think Benny G has explained it very well



Unfortunately Benny deletes posts the following, so the explanation is no longer available.


----------



## Scoamy (Sep 24, 2020)

Can I use a keto diet if I'm breast-feeding? My child is six months old. Will my child receive all the necessary vitamins? I just really need some kind of diet, because I got very big after giving birth, I started to gain weight very quickly at the beginning of pregnancy. And the problem is that I can't go on a diet, because my child should get all the vitamins, but I have an overwhelming desire to lose weight. I started counting calories on the instruction of visit site. But I'm afraid that this will not be enough, please help me.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 24, 2020)

Scoamy said:


> Can I use a keto diet if I'm breast-feeding?


I would check with your Midwife !


----------



## ColinUK (Sep 24, 2020)

A quick Google suggests not.


----------



## Drummer (Sep 24, 2020)

Scoamy said:


> Can I use a keto diet if I'm breast-feeding?


Because the keto diet appears to have no find tuning I suggest that you look up Atkins maintenance levels - though as you are most unlikely to know what your Atkins Maintenance level of eating is, it is not as helpful as it might be - basically it is the amounts and types of foods which will allow you to coast along without any deficits.
I fed my son whilst doing Atkins and he was always the tallest in the class, reached well over 6ft, and is now 38 with wife and 5 offspring. One thing I did notice was that our children did not have tantrums or even cried all that much, but they were chewing on chicken as soon as they could grab and get it to their mouths - and anything else of course, but it was mainly chicken.


----------



## BobTinkler (May 19, 2021)

lynnie2 said:


> is the keto diet any good for diabetics



Yea, very good indeed, im not diabetic personally, but know offers who have gone to a low carb style diet and one individual who has totally reversed it.

I myself use it on and off though, normally at the beginning of summer, its a great diet, and really does help your loose weight, I actually feel more energetic on it, although you will feel very tired for the first week when you start entering ketosis (takes about 5 days from start of diet to feel normal again)

I find my dental health improves as well from the loss of sugar I dont get so many crashes and my memory improves from all the green veg you eat.

At home its pretty easy just eat lots of protein and veg.


----------



## danlie (Feb 4, 2022)

i have similar issue i have used keto wipped cream chargers also. Sometimes i just eat a block of cheese. 

my dental health also improves from the loss of sugar. Definatley eating loads of protein and veg works for me. SmartWhip. Has anyone tried the low FODMAP diet? I recently have gotten SIBO (Small intestinal bacterial overgrowth) and been sooo bloated. I was diagnosed by doing a lactulose breath test.


----------



## Becky1984 (Mar 5, 2022)

Ive been doing keto a year, lost 100lbs so far and my latest hb1ac was 37. I keep under 20g of carbs a day. Diet dr is a great website.


----------

